# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Quereis saber en cada momento por donde va un tren de viajeros en España?

## Jonasino

Mediante este enlace puede consultarse en directo. Es muy curioso

http://positren.nebulacodex.com/?pos...19,-4.239574,5

----------

Asterion (25-feb-2016),Azuer (24-feb-2016),embalses al 100% (05-jun-2019),F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),HUESITO (25-feb-2016),JMTrigos (24-feb-2016),Los terrines (24-feb-2016),perdiguera (24-feb-2016),Rafael (02-mar-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),termopar (24-feb-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (24-feb-2016)

----------


## JMTrigos

La circulación que se puede ver es simulada ya que trabaja con los horarios oficiales y datos que envía la gente, no con la circulación real.
Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (24-feb-2016),Los terrines (24-feb-2016),termopar (24-feb-2016),willi (24-feb-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Posiblemente.
Y esta es la de Francia:

http://www.sncf.com/fr/geolocalisation

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Y para el que le guste localizar barcos por el mundo:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/es/

----------

Asterion (25-feb-2016),F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Y el de los aviones (aunque este lo conoce todo el mundo):

www.flightradar24.com

----------

Asterion (25-feb-2016),Azuer (24-feb-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016)

----------


## JMTrigos

> Posiblemente.


Posiblemente no, es así en realidad. Aquí explica mas o menos como funciona.

Y el sumun de la localización....
http://www.localizatodo.com/html5/

Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),Jonasino (25-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias por la aclaración y el link JMTrigos

----------

